# Help me identify this self propelled Craftsman single stage blower



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I ran across this by accident and self propelled single stage blowers are not easiest thing to find.
Not sure of the width... 21-24" perhaps ?
Anyone have a model number ?

thanks !


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

wow! I've never seen that machine! 

I have the 20" version with a 3.5hp "sidepoppper". (model 536.918002)


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I've seen plenty of the 20" versions, but never this one.
Looks larger than 20 inches to me.

Here is a resized still shot from the vid and a similar large single stage.
Any thoughts on the yellow one ?


















Here is video of the 24" yellow Craftsman.
An ID on either one would be helpful.
Right about the 11-12 second mark is a good side shot.
The poster says it's a 24" Craftsman on one of his other videos.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

russkat said:


> I've seen plenty of the 20" versions, but never this one.
> Looks larger than 20 inches to me.
> 
> Here is a large still shot from the vid.


No doubt...that machine is a little wider with a considerably larger bucket height.

I'm not yet convinced that it's even a Sears/Craftsman... so definitely intrigued!


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I found what looks to be the same machine listed on an auction site from last year.
Looks to be the same machine.
No model number though.
Says it's a 5/20










... and now I know what to look for, I found a few others listed in Canada, so maybe it was a Canada only model.
The person who posted the video of the yellow 24" machine is in Canada as well.

A few more pics of the 5/20


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

russkat said:


> Any thoughts on the yellow one ?


I like the bucket extender. :grin:


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

It appears it came in 7hp 22" flavor as well...
Circa 1970-1974 (according to the poster on Pinterest)


----------



## Attaboy (Jan 13, 2018)

It looks like that machine can move a gigantic quantity of snow in no time.


----------



## Al71 (Oct 7, 2018)

*Sibling Found*

Hi everyone ! I' m from Ontario, Canada...I have this same snow blower but it originally was green. It used to be my godfathers, then my dads and now mine. The one pictured is much better looking than mine but it still runs. Everyone in our family hates to use it !...LOL. My neighbours ask if it' s from the "Cold War"...hahaha !!

The blower just won' t die. Before receiving it from my dad, I was using my own blower that is much newer...but it gave out. Now I' m in the process of giving it some tlc. Can' t find any markings, labels, stampings, identification names and/or numbers on the body...due to my dad having painted it.


Some help would be great in identifying it.


Al


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've seen pictures of this model before. Unfortunately I have no info on model number. If I had to guess, I'd lay my money on it being from the 60's or thereabouts.


----------



## TOMMY V (Dec 13, 2019)

*Craftsman snow blower single stage 1976*

My snow blower was red and had hard tires with chains. Had a 5 1/2 horsepower Briggs and Stratton moter. That Auger spun so fast. No Clogging no matter how much slush and threw the snow a country mile. 1 forward 1 reverse speed. I used that machine forever and including the blizzard of 78. I dug out more neighbors than I can remember. Nothing stopped that machine. It was dangerous but efficient. 
I finally killed it by taking it apart and building a go kart.. Did 36 MPH! THE GOOD OLD DAYS!


----------



## WillVaughn402 (Jan 29, 2021)

I recently bought one of these non running. It may be quite a trick to find parts huh?


----------

